# Mainboard wechsel ohne Windows neu installation?



## ThoSta (6. September 2016)

Hallo,

könnte mein Asrock Pro3 durch ein Extreme 4 ersetzen. 
Das restliche System würde unverändert bleiben allerdings würde ich nur tauschen, wenn es sich vermeiden lässt ihn neu aufzusetzen. Wäre das möglich?
Betriebssystem ist Windows 10.

Grüße


----------



## drstoecker (6. September 2016)

Sollte gehen aber für das neue Board brauchst du ne neue win10 Lizenz sofern du es per Upgrade aufgespielt hast. Wenn du win10 ganz normal gekauft hast kannst du es mit dem neuen Board verwenden. Beim neuen Board musste evtl. noch den einen oder anderen Treiber aufspielen sofern win10 das nicht macht. Denk dran den satamode im BIOS richtig einzustellen.


----------



## EmpirEX (6. September 2016)

hey ich hab auch mal ne frage da ich mir ein neues Mainboard mit neuer cpu kaufen will und zwar hab ich meinen ausgelesenen Windows 10 key aber ich hab von 8.1 auf 10 geupgraded was wird dann da so gefragt bei dem installationprozess also wenn man das erste mal booted und die alte windows partition als startpartition auswählt dann sollte es doch ohne probleme normal booten oder muss man da irgendwelche speziellen Einstellungen (für die man den Key braucht) im uefi tätigen??


----------



## IronAngel (6. September 2016)

eine neue Lizenz brauchst du auf keinen Fall, gegebenfalls musst du nicht mal neu installieren, wurde das einfach mal testen. Die Lizenz wird im Microsoft Konto aktiviert, wenn man neu installieren will, muss man vielleicht die Lizenz erstmal deaktivieren um den neuen PC aktivieren zu können. Ich würde aufjedenfall den Win 10 Key vorher auslesen.


----------



## drstoecker (6. September 2016)

IronAngel schrieb:


> eine neue Lizenz brauchst du auf keinen Fall, gegebenfalls musst du nicht mal neu installieren, wurde das einfach mal testen. Die Lizenz wird im Microsoft Konto aktiviert, wenn man neu installieren will, muss man vielleicht die Lizenz erstmal deaktivieren um den neuen PC aktivieren zu können. Ich würde aufjedenfall den Win 10 Key vorher auslesen.



Wenn das Board vorher von win7/8 per Upgrade auf 10 aktiviert wurde brauchst du aufjedenfall eine neue Lizenz, weil das an die Hardware bzw. um genau zu sein an das mainboard gebunden ist. Den key kannst du zwar auslesen aber das bringt dir nix weil es kein richtiger key ist sondern so eine Standard Nummer durch das Upgrade. Übrigends gibt es win10 Lizenzen bei eBay ab rund 10€, die müssen aber ggf tel. Aktiviert werden da oem aber das läuft problemlos solange man bei nem gewerblichen Händler kauft.


----------



## ThoSta (6. September 2016)

Hab von Windows 7 per Update auf 10 gewechselt. Neuer Key wäre nicht so schlimm die bekomme ich als Student für 8€. Kann der neue auch ein Pro Key sein wenn vorher das normale Win 10 installiert war? 
Fragt er dann nur nach einem neuen Key aber alles andere bleibt erhalten? Kein neu aufsetzen ?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (6. September 2016)

Der key muss schon zur Windows Version passen, oder du musst dir deine Version upgraden auf pro.


----------



## IronAngel (6. September 2016)

nimm den Key womit du das Upgrade gemacht hast, damit geht es aufjedenfall.


----------



## ThoSta (6. September 2016)

Gerade gesehen dass im Moment auch Win10 Pro installiert ist. Dann werde ich erstmal versuchen den alten Key zu verwenden und wenn das nicht klappt hol ich mir einen neuen .

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## kaltes_eisen (6. September 2016)

Ich musste vor paar Monaten mein Mainboard wechseln, installiert war zu dem Zeitpunkt Windows 10. Key ausgelesen, Board gewechselt, Windows 10 installiert, fertig. War auch die Upgradeversion von Windows 7


----------



## ThoSta (6. September 2016)

Möchte Windows nicht neu installieren. Da würde ich den Tausch bleiben lassen. Einfach umstecken und Key eingeben funktioniert nicht? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (6. September 2016)

ThoSta schrieb:


> Möchte Windows nicht neu installieren. Da würde ich den Tausch bleiben lassen. Einfach umstecken und Key eingeben funktioniert nicht?



Das könnte schwierig werden, da neue MB-Treiber erforderlich sind


----------



## ThoSta (6. September 2016)

Deshalb wollte ich vorher fragen ob das schon jemand hier geschafft hat .

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (7. September 2016)

Musst du halt ausprobieren,

vorher ein Backup anlegen, damit du im Fehlerfall noch zurück kannst


----------



## ThoSta (8. September 2016)

Da ich das Board noch nicht gekauft habe wäre es mir lieber das vorher zu wissen^^.
Denke ich werde das eher lassen bevor ich es dann herumliegen habe. Danke euch. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## lechium (8. September 2016)

kaltes_eisen schrieb:


> Ich musste vor paar Monaten mein Mainboard wechseln, installiert war zu dem Zeitpunkt Windows 10. Key ausgelesen, Board gewechselt, Windows 10 installiert, fertig. War auch die Upgradeversion von Windows 7


Dito, hatte bisher auch noch keines dieser "du kannst deinen Key dann nicht mehr verwenden" Probleme, würde sogar sagen, dass war so einfach wie nie zuvor.


----------



## EmpirEX (8. September 2016)

kommt mir komisch vor hab noch nie davon gehört das man beim mainboard wechsel einen neuen Win key braucht... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast20170724 (8. September 2016)

Windows darf in Deutschland nicht an die Hardware gebunden sein. Es ist mittlerweile auch möglich, Windows 10 mit Win7 oder 8 Lizenzen zu aktivieren, sofern diese schon einmal geupgradet wurden. Ich habe selber schon einmal den kompletten Unterbau aus Mainboard, Prozessor und Arbeitsspeicher gewechselt und konnte mein Upgrade-Windows aktivieren mit meinem Windows 8-Key.

Boardwechsel: Ich würde Windows sauber neu installieren. Das macht am wenigsten Probleme. Vorher natürlich ein Backup anlegen.


----------



## EmpirEX (8. September 2016)

ah ok ich hätte jetzt einfach die windows platte and das neue mainboard angestöpselt und gebooted aber wenn neu installieren weniger probleme mit diversen treibern macht, dann mach ich ein backup von den daten auf der startfestplatte (meine ssd) und installiere es dann einfach neu und stöpsel die anderen hdds mit spielen drauf einfach später an. Das Sollte dann ja gehen wenn ich von windows 8.1 auf 10 geupgraded hab und beide keys also den windows 8.1 key und den ausgelesenen win 10 key hab weil einer von beiden wird ja schon funktionieren 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast20170724 (8. September 2016)

Mit den HDDs könnte es passieren, dass das neue Windows 10 die Programme nicht als installiert erkennt, die Ordner und Dateien aber da sind. D.h. Steam, Origin oder Uplay (je nachdem, was du verwendest) müssen neu installiert werden. Allerdings müssten diese Programme die Spieldateien erkennen, wenn du auf Download drückst. Hierfür kann ich aber keine Garantie geben.


----------



## EmpirEX (8. September 2016)

jo ich hatte schonmal windows neu installiert , dass man steam undso neu installieren muss ist mir klar die spiele werden ja auch erkannt wenn man in steam den richtigen alten Bibliotheksordner auswählt jetzt muss nur noch die kohle für neue pc teile her😁😀

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## urkent (30. Dezember 2019)

Also ich wollte nur zum besten geben dass das einfacher ist mit den Spielen. Steam und die Spiele habe ich auf der HDD installiert. 
Steam ist eine exe-Date,  an jeden PC angestöpselt kann man zunächst Steam starten... 
Die Bibliotheken sind dann wieder etwas anderes. Die werden ja auf C: hinterlegt . . . 
Am allerwichtigsten sind jedoch die Spielstände. 
Da musste auch ich letztens dazulernen das z.B. Assassin's Creed black flag diese z.b. im Installationsordner selbst speichert


----------

